

MESH: SSO via SSH public key authentication - audionerd
http://people.nas.nasa.gov/~kolano/papers/sacmat07.pdf

======
jed_s
Project Page: <http://ti.arc.nasa.gov/opensource/projects/mesh/>

"Mesh is a secure, lightweight grid middleware that is based on the addition
of a single sign-on capability to the built-in public key authentication
mechanism of SSH using system call interposition."

------
serverascode
That sound pretty awesome actually. I'm surprised ssh isn't used more often to
create things like this. Could be a big help in the virtual organization world
of research.

